# Reset Carte Mère



## Crolle (3 Novembre 2001)

Ayant quelques problèmes au démarrage de mon G3 BB et après avoir essayé plusieurs solutions, je voudrais savoir en quoi consiste un reset de la carte mère.
C'est à dire quels sont les effets d'un reset, comment pratiquement effectuer un reset (endroit du bouton, ordi allumé ou éteint,...). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Y a-t-il un risque éventuel de procéder à un reset concernant par exemple une perte de donnée, une non reconnaissance future de la carte mère ou que sais-je encore...

Merci de vos réponses et éclaircissements...


----------



## NeoJF (3 Novembre 2001)

J'avais eu un très grave pbm lorque j'installais OS X sur mon G3 et après avoir un peu tout tripatouillé j'était tombé sur un gros nonos :
au démarrrage, j'avais un écran gris avec une petite ligne de texte inquiétante en haut (j'sais plus ce que ça  disait mais c'était pas cool). J'avais même plus l'icône du Mac (content ou pas). Même sur le CD je démarrais plus !!!
Je commençais à stresser (avais pas envie d'aller voir un réparateur) et là j'ai commencé le forcing : PRAM plusieurs fois d'affilé et enfin, j'ai pris mon courage à deux mains j'ai ouvert la boite, regardé la carte-mère et chercher le ptit bouton avec marqué Reset dessus, j'ai appuyé (à chaud, à froid) plusieurs fois mais je dois avouer, aucun effet et je ne sais tjs pas à quoi ça sert !!!
Enfin bon, un conseil, ne fait pas comme moi, ne le fait pas à chaud (il parait que c'est risqué) et si tu trouve ce que ça fait, je suis intéressé !


----------



## Télémac (3 Novembre 2001)

Slt

En faisant un reset de la carte mère tu la remet en configuration "sortie d'usine"

Par contre, ne jamais faire de reset mac allumé et branché.

toujours faire un reset mac éteint et débranché.

Selon les macs le bouton se trouve sur la carte mère.

Par contre tu vas perdre quelques règlages qu'il faudra reconfigurer au démarrage dans le TDB.

Je pratique systématiquement de la sorte lorsque j'intalle en interne de nouvelles "pièces" DD plus grand, Ram, adjonction de carte dans les ports PCI etc..

@+


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2001)

autre chose a faire lors d'un reset de carte mere de bébranché le gros connecteur et des resté appuyer a 10 a 15 secondes sur le bouton de reset, pour info sur les g4 (saud pci) le bouton de reset est a coté de la pile


----------



## Télémac (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*autre chose a faire lors d'un reset de carte mere de bébranché le gros connecteur et des resté appuyer a 10 a 15 secondes sur le bouton de reset, pour info sur les g4 (saud pci) le bouton de reset est a coté de la pile*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Macinside de compléter mon propos je le fais tellement machinalement que j'ai omis la précision de la durée Méat Coulpa !


----------



## Crolle (4 Novembre 2001)

Youpie et merci à tous!!!
J'ai effectué un reset et apparemment mes problèmes ont disparu...
(J'avais des démarrages aléatoires systématiques: écran qui reste gris, ou gel total pendant la phase de boot ou encore gel total dès la première appli ouverte quelle qu'elle soit, ou parfois même impossibilité de démarrer sur un CD même en poussant sur le C)

Pourvu que ça dure


----------



## iouze (4 Novembre 2001)

J'ai suivi avec attention vos explications.
Je viens d'appliquer la methode sur un PM G4 533 (digital audio) equipé d'un CD RW Sony  (8/4/32)

Mon pb déjà signalé dans le foum Mac G st de booter sur le cd OS 9 (founi avec Mac OS X).

Impossible.
Pour l'historique de ma démarche c'est ici dans le forum c'est ici dans le forum 

Je viens donc d'ouvrir le G4, de maintenir le bouton Reset signalé plus haut. Je me retrouve avec un mac indiquant comme date le 1/01/70 je suppose donc que mon opération de reset de lal carte mere a du être prise en compte.
Mais toujurs impossible de booter sur le cd du 9 (j'en ai besoin pour un envirronement Classic).
Que me reste t il ?
Virer le CD RW et le remplacer par celui de mon G3 (qui fonctionne à merveille, c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on ....). Précision le G4 boote bien sur le cd d'install de X et de X1 (par contre imossible de faire le MAJ de X à X1)
Bref ce G4 à un Pb que je n'arrive pas à identifier.

Voila la manip que j'ai pour l'instant réussi à faire :
1) Boot sous X
2) Découpage du DD en 3 partitions
3) Instal de X sur la 1ere
4) Tentative Instal de 9.2 sur la seconde (sans succés)


----------



## PS (6 Novembre 2001)

Waouhh... Moi qui croyais poser une question sans intérêt !

Un petit complément de réponse : sauriez vous où je puis trouver ce bouton de reset sur la carte de mère d'un PowerBook G3 Firewire, dit 'Pismo' ?

Avec mes remerciements,
PS.


----------



## iouze (6 Novembre 2001)

Cela devient le délire total.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de lancer le démarrage du G4 cité plus haut avec le disque estamillé "disque de marrage G4 et G4 server" et le G4 ne boote pas sur le CD.
J'ai un éternel ? puis le Mac démarre sur l'OS X installé.
Je tente l'install en réseau, j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou qu'il était possible de considérer un G4 comme disque durt externe (dans l'esprit de ce qu'il était possible de faire avec un PB en SCSI)

Si quelqu'un connait la manip je prend     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S : Existe il u n cd de démarrage pour chaque G4, peutr être que celui  dont je dispose concerne les G4 PCI et non AGP


----------



## Télémac (7 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iouze:
*Cela devient le délire total.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de lancer le démarrage du G4 cité plus haut avec le disque estamillé "disque de marrage G4 et G4 server" et le G4 ne boote pas sur le CD.
J'ai un éternel ? puis le Mac démarre sur l'OS X installé.
Je tente l'install en réseau, j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou qu'il était possible de considérer un G4 comme disque durt externe (dans l'esprit de ce qu'il était possible de faire avec un PB en SCSI)

Si quelqu'un connait la manip je prend       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S : Existe il u n cd de démarrage pour chaque G4,  que celui  dont je dispose concerne les G4 PCI et non AGP     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu as plusieurs questions   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les macs équipés en natif de firewire au démarrage en appuyant sur la touche T (target = cible) une icone firwire est affichée à l'écran.

Tu branches à ce moment un second mac par firewire sur le premier et le DD de ton premier G4 monte sur le bureau du second.

Regardes si dans ouverture au démarrage il n'y a pas un allias de ton OS X

idem dans connexion réseau s'il ne traine pas un allias qui pointe sur ton OS X 

Et si dans OS X tu n'as pas les mêmes allias

@+

[06 novembre 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## MarcMame (7 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par PS:
*Un petit complément de réponse : sauriez vous où je puis trouver ce bouton de reset sur la carte de mère d'un PowerBook G3 Firewire, dit 'Pismo' ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Il est beaucoup plus facile d'acces : Il se situe sur les connecteurs arrières, avec un symbole de triangle.


----------

